

I Taught Shanley Kane How to Troll, And I’m Sincerely Sorry - sassypants
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/01/17/i-taught-shanley-kane-how-to-troll-and-im-sincerely-sorry/

======
mcantelon
Seems like Shanley, on her Twitter feed, has confirmed the validity of this.
Bizarre.

